# EO Blends for shaving soaps



## fatfacedcharlie (May 22, 2013)

I've been trawling the forums and internet generally for EO blends for shaving soaps without much luck. I've seen a few on manufacturers websites that sound quite interesting, but they don't say what proportions of oils they use which is understandable really, and EOs are a bit too expensive to play with too much. I've got a few shaving soap recipes that work quite well, but I'd like to make them smell good (the unscented tallow soaps can be a bit whiffy ). Does anyone have any suggestions for blends or know of any sites/books that can point me in the right direction?


----------



## squeakycleanuk (May 22, 2013)

I am no expert by any means but my partner recently used a shaving soap which was heavily fragranced with patchouli, he hated it and despite being a patchouli fan myself, I too wasn't keen (I got a lungful everytime I gave him a kiss). I think the reason at least as far as we are concerned is that it was strong for a facial product and not only that but it seemed like the wrong kind of scent for a facial product. With that in mind, if I was making a face soap I would go for something clean and fresh smelling (maybe citrus, mints etc) and I wouldn't be too heavy handed, less is more and I'd be aiming for a subtle, light aroma. HTH somehow


----------



## lsg (May 22, 2013)

I would think that a skin soothing, antibacterial blend would be desireable.  Lavender essential oil fits the bill for both, but I know that there are some people who do not like lavender.  I googled "skin soothing, antibacterial essential oils" and this is what I came up with:

http://om-paramapoonya.hubpages.com/hub/essential-oils-skin-treatments


----------



## fatfacedcharlie (May 22, 2013)

squeakycleanuk said:


> I am no expert by any means but my partner recently used a shaving soap which was heavily fragranced with patchouli, he hated it and despite being a patchouli fan myself, I too wasn't keen (I got a lungful everytime I gave him a kiss). I think the reason at least as far as we are concerned is that it was strong for a facial product and not only that but it seemed like the wrong kind of scent for a facial product. With that in mind, if I was making a face soap I would go for something clean and fresh smelling (maybe citrus, mints etc) and I wouldn't be too heavy handed, less is more and I'd be aiming for a subtle, light aroma. HTH somehow


 
It does help, sort of confirms some of my ideas actually. I love the smell of patchouli but you're right it can be a bit overpowering and odd. It sort of works if you just use a dab of it with peppermint EO, might have to play with the proportions a bit and see what happens. I suspect it might be quite good with something citrusy as well, might have to play with that a bit. Looks like the bank balance might take a bit more of a hammering .


----------



## fatfacedcharlie (May 22, 2013)

lsg said:


> I would think that a skin soothing, antibacterial blend would be desireable.  Lavender essential oil fits the bill for both, but I know that there are some people who do not like lavender.  I googled "skin soothing, antibacterial essential oils" and this is what I came up with:
> 
> http://om-paramapoonya.hubpages.com/hub/essential-oils-skin-treatments


 
That is a great bit of advice, thank you. I was only looking at it from a smell point of view, but looking at the skincare aspects is maybe a better Idea. I can try make a blend that is sort of functional as well.


----------

